# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Action >  Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction

## Patron

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction*


*Жанр:* Action 
*Платформа:* PC, Xbox360
*Дата выхода:* 30 Апреля 2010 г
*Разработчик:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Издатель:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Издатель в России:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Официальный сайт:* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Системные требования:*




> Intel Core 2 Duo на 1,8 ГГц или Athlon X2 64 на 2,4 ГГц 
> 1,5 гигабайта RAM для Windows XP или 2 гигабайта для "Висты" и "семерки" 
> Видеокарта уровня GeForce 7800 или Radeon X1800 с 256 Мб видеопамяти 
> 10 гигабайт на жестком диске 
> Соединение с интернетом на скорости 1 мегабит








> Intel Core 2 Duo на 1,8 ГГц или Athlon X2 64 на 2,4 ГГц 
> 1,5 гигабайта RAM для Windows XP или 2 гигабайта для "Висты" и "семерки" 
> Видеокарта уровня GeForce 8800 GS или Radeon 4670 с 512 Мб
> 10 гигабайт на жестком диске 
> Соединение с интернетом на скорости 1 мегабит
> Предпочтителен также двухмегабитный интернет-канал





*Краткое описание*Ты в бегах. За тобой безжалостно охотится правительство, которому ты когда-то служил. Ключ к твоему выживанию – импровизация и адаптация. Удовольствие, которые ты получишь от этой игры, соткано из элементов серии Splinter Cell и новой особенности: полное взаимодействие с окружающей средой.

Splinter Cell Conviction заставит адреналин бурлить в твоей крови без остановки: погони, рукопашный бой и интенсивные перестрелки составляют основу игры. Чтобы выжить, тебе придется установить контакты с подпольем, которое поможет тебе получить высокотехнологичные устройства и всегда оставаться на шаг впереди своих преследователей – ведь тебе необходимо раскрыть заговор тех, кто желает твоей смерти.

*Особенности игры:*Экшен нового поколения. С помощью новейших систем "Последняя известная позиция" и "Обозначить и уничтожить" сражения с противниками перейдут на совершенно новый уровень.
Киноэффект. Уникальный сюжет и не менее уникальный стиль его подачи игроку надолго задержит вас за игрой. Мир Фишера - это мир, в котором никому нельзя доверять, а для свершения правосудия приходится преступать закон.
Уникальные визуальные эффекты. Совершенно новый игровой движок позволит насладиться приятной графикой в бесшовном мире, где экраны загрузки остались в далеком прошлом. Все это в полной мере позволит вам насладиться уникальной историей Сэма Фишера.
Убойный мультиплеер. Совершенно новые мультиплеерные режимы привнесут в игру еще больше драйва. Также вы вспомните историю, которая предшествовала основному сюжету игры, и получите уникальную возможность взять под контроль специального агента русской разведки.

Информация взята с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

Играл кто-нибудь кроме меня?

----------

